# Diarrhea Disaster :(



## Heather1973

My brother had picked me up from work last night like always, and we headed to Wal-Mart for groceries and some other items. I had on a button down khaki dress he'd found me at the thrift store - cute but quite short, I'd paired it with a brand new pair of very pale nude, comfy and silky sheer Hanes Silk Reflections pantyhose for work (they're quite expensive and not very durable, but look beautiful on my legs and the non-control top kind is the least constricting for a bloated tummy). In the car my brother could see the sun glint off my leg and said he could finally tell I had pantyhose on, otherwise he thought I'd gone with bare legs on a 40F day. I like wearing pantyhose because the different colors dress up my outfits and the panty top portion really helps to compress and smooth the diapers I need to wear for my bowel and bladder incontinence and keep them hidden under my outfits. Plus I've noticed that gentlemen tend to notice me more when I am in hosiery 

Once we were in the store back by electronics I stopped as I had began to wet my disposable diaper - I urinated - so intensely it was audible- for over a minute. Fortunately, my brother has helped me financially recently by buying me the excellent (and expensive -about $1.50 each) Imported disposable adult diapers by Molicare (purple plastic outer shell) and other than a very urine-swollen diaper that I quickly changed out of and threw away in the rear restroom, I was fine. When I went to throw my diaper away, I swear it weighed two pounds I'd peed so much. Before anyone sends me any comments about my actions on the environment - I know. We drive by our giant overflowing and stinky local landfill twice a day and I'm well aware of the environmental impact of my disposable diapers, but I'm oh so grateful for how they (usually) provide me with a secure, comfortable place to go to the bathroom while I work, dress and live how I want to. I go through 8-10+ diapers each day which generates an enormous amount of garbage at home alone, and my brother really wants to switch me to reusable cloth adult diapers we could wash in our apartment as we could save a fortune, but I can't imagine not having the comfort and convenience of my disposables.

Anyway, 10 minutes later we were approaching the checkout line when I got the discomfort that preceedes me having a bowel movement by a few seconds - my only warning. I tugged at my brother and we let another couple go ahead of us (I whispered to my brother why). Suddenly I had what I can only describe as a loud disgusting explosion of liquid diarrhea - so much so fast that my diaper was instantly full. I felt really sick as an even bigger liquid mess exploded (loudly) into my diaper - and almost instantly I felt something warm running down the back of my right thigh. "Oh, Heather, sweetheart, are you ok...." My brother said as a third and smaller fourth wave of diarrhea exploded. I began sobbing quietly. My brother, seeing liquid poop running down my leg both under and over my pantyhose, quickly wrapped his coat around my waist, left our cart, and with one arm around me walked me quickly out of the store.

I sobbed all the way home, sitting on a towel in my brother's car. Back at our condo changing was a nightmare - dress in washer, my disgusting soiled diaper and almost a whole package of used wipes wrapped in 2 plastic bags and taken by my brother to our dumpster, my new pantyhose flushed down the toilet. After a shower, clean diaper, cozy cable tights and one of my brother's t shirts I felt better but was still crying and furious. Why should anyone go thru this? Why should my brother have to deal with me at all - he could have any girl he wanted based on his looks alone, but he deals with an adult who poops and wets like I'm two? "Because you're my sister and I love you more than anything or anyone in the world and always will" was his answer and he cuddled me close, kissing my head till I stopped crying. Not the best day, but I am so lucky to have the brother that I do. Today was better - no bowel movements yet, and I'm staying home and relaxing.

Heather


----------



## annie7

Heather--oh i am so sorry. truly my heart goes out to you.

you have been struggling so long with incontinence. and no--you shouldn't have to go through all this--no one should. it's unfortunate that we can't chose what happens to us as far as our health is concerned. makes me wish i had a magic wand for all of us on this board.

you are so brave and so strong. you really do deal with all this admirably well. and you've posted a lot of helpful things here on the board. i am so glad your wonderful brother is there for you--he has a wonderful sister.

that's good that yesterday was a better day and that you had a chance to stay home and relax. and i hope you never have to go through another day like friday again.

take care--sending hugs! annie xx


----------



## Heather1973

Thank you, Annie! I hope you're doing well!

I think your wish for a magic wand will happen someday soon based on all the research progress being made on all sorts of diseases. In the meantime, things aren't so bad. I'm happy and I have the best brother in the world, who says that getting to spend his days with a fun and extremely beautiful woman is not a hardship, even if it means a ton of wet and poopy diapers. He gave me plenty of reassuring hugs, too.

So yesterday WAS good and today as well - had a really messy diaper in the car on the way home from church and the tights I'd worn with my dress had a tighter waist than I'd liked when i bloated a bit, but my diaper held in all the mess and after i changed once home i was fine. Just wish it wasnt so windy and cold 

Take care,

Thanks again!

Heather


----------



## annie7

oh thanks-you're more than welcome.









so glad today was a better day than friday and glad your diaper held. those diapers sound terrific!

and yes, he is the best brother in the world









it's terribly windy and cold here, too. where is spring??? well, at least we're not getting snow (yet--lol)

i love your taste in clothes. very stylish!


----------



## Heather1973

I know! Today started sunny and cold then turned nasty, windy and we DID see a little snow! Pants would have been a better choice for church, or at least thicker tights - the ones I wore today were more like a cross between pantyhose and tights - a little thicker than sheer hose, but still COLD! I'm sure Spring will come soon - my brother and I always jog together outside when its nice, but lately we've been using our apartment complex's treadmill. Nicer weather would be most welcome!

Thank you re: the outfit. I love that outfit and picture! My brother took the picture in a church basement when we were attending a wedding. The outfit he bought for me earlier that day. I'd brought a dress with us to the wedding, but I found this outfit on clearance at the mall across from our hotel and when i tried it on he insisted he buy it for me. I was nervous thst it was way too short, but he thought it looked great on me and i agree. That day he even bought me fun new shoes to match my dress and even splurged $18.50 to buy me the best "Donna Karan" pantyhose the sales clerk in the department store could find us when I realized I didn't have any black pantyhose along. You'd never know from looking at the picture he took that under my dress and pantyhose I had just completely soaked my disposable diaper with a flood of pee right before he took the picture and I changed my diaper moments later. There is no reason that my issues should keep me (or anyone else) from dressing how I want and looking feminine and living my life, and that picture is a happy reminder of a lovely evening spent with my brother and family and friends. 

Yes, my Molicare diapers ARE great at protecting me and are highly recommended to any fellow members that might need or want to use protection - I was nearly out of them and was going to have to go back to Depends, but my very loving and kindhearted brother just surprised me with another 200 of them or so yesterday after Friday's "incident", which made an enormous pile by our door when he brought them all in from the car, but in three weeks or less they'll all be in the landfill 

Wishing you warm Spring thoughts, and speaking of avatars, i love your kitties! 

Heather


----------



## annie7

oh yes--love that photo of you and that terrific outfit! it looks great on you. you and your brother have a real knack for picking out fabulous clothes.

and no--you certainly would never guess what went on behind the scenes, so to speak, in the photo.

good for you for not letting your issues cramp your style and keep you from living and enjoying your life. you are truly an inspiration









snow...we had a sort of a blowing sleet/snow mixture going on here....brrr

oh thanks--our kitties. they were strays--showed up at our door thirteen years ago, momma cat and her two month old kitten..starving. we hadn't the heart to turn them away and now they are fat and sassy and rule the roost.









sending you warm spring thoughts as well.....


----------



## Heather1973

That's so nice you gave them a good home, Annie!

I sure miss our little dog. I'd love another, or some cats, but dogs are hard with us both at work and I'm allergic to cats (but they LOVE me as a result!)

Thank you for your kind comments, I think all of us who deal with these issues are strong as can be. My IBS itself is actually mild by comparison to some on here, my issues are primarily incontinence..though I do experience IBS-D symptoms as well.

Yesterday was good but cold and SO windy. But last night was awful. I went to bed only to have horrible nightmares again. Woke up trembling and sobbing. My brother took about 20 seconds to dash in my room, scoop me into his arms and just hold me close and reassure me that everything was ok, that he loved me, and that he would always love me and be there for me. It sounds weird, I know, but we are very close and have been since high school when he could keep me safe and protected from our less than perfect parents and reassure me that everything would be ok. I was in nothing but my diaper and a t-shirt through all of this which made it totally awkward when I had a huge bowel movement due to being upset, which only made me more upset. "Shhh...it's ok" he reassured me but did suggest a change, the used diaper full of poop spent the night on the porch until it could be tossed in the dumpster with all the wet ones from the night in the am, and he stayed with me all night to make sure I was ok.

In any case, today was a GOOD day. A new dress from the clearance rack, pretty new black pantyhose with cute little black polka dots, two BM diapers, both at lunch when i could easily change and dispose of them, and a delicious meal and relaxing evening!

And it was WARMER! 

Heather


----------



## Chattiklh

Heather, I just want to tell you a quick version of my story and hopefully you or someone may find it helpful. I used to live with the fear of IBS for many years. It wasn't yet to the point of incontinence but it was certainly bad. One day in the 90's I was listening to a medical doctor on the radio who was also a naturopath. Someone called in with the same exact problem I had, IBS. No one really talked about it much then. She said to take a very good quality probiotic, take digestive enzymes with each meal and to take 2 super primrose in the morning and 2 at night (1300mg). I went to a knowledgeable health store and made sure to get the right stuff and it changed my life. I found that if I missed any one of the 3 parts, my IBS would reoccur. The evening primrose is what seems to get the rhythm part down of going to the bathroom on a daily basis. It also cleared up my excema after about a month and helped my dry skin. I know every person is different, but it may help. You may also find that different types of probiotics work better for different people and the same with the enzymes. Also, people with bigger problems, especially if you have psoriasis, may require more primrose oil. I'm no expert but I don't want anyone to have to experience such misery and I find it appalling that there's still such little help out there after so much time since I cured my IBS (although I still have to take supplements so "cured" isn't exactly the correct term). I actually landed on this sight looking for another problem and felt inclined to share.


----------



## annie7

Hi Heather. so sorry about the nightmares. i hate those. thank goodness your brother was there--what a wonderful source of comfort and support he is. i can see why you two are so close, having shared what sounds like a very difficult childhood. i'm so glad you are both there for each other.










so glad today was a good day for you! the new pantyhose you bought sound cute. i was just reading how polka dots are the "in" thing right now. i love them!

and yes, warmer is wonderful. not getting that around here today. rainy, wet and chill.







but it's supposed to get nicer later this week thank goodness!


----------



## Heather1973

Chattikhl - that is very interesting thank you for sharing! I already take a good probiotic, but I need to look into that evening primrose oil further. I believe it is mentioned in several Dr. Weil books I own. The only thing that scares me about taking oils is that i read thst sometimes they are extracted using hexane (soy products like TVP too). So good quality would be important. I love anecdotal accounts, even when doctors don't find them statistically significant, what works for a few may be worth trying without waiting for a confrolled research sample. So glad you are feeling better!

Heather


----------



## Heather1973

Thank you, Annie! Last night was fine - no nightmares! I'd gotten ready for bed early and fell asleep on our couch (with poor brother as a headrest) reading, and it wasn't until 2am and I woke up to change my diaper that I realized I'd been relocated to my bed. My brother, knowing I'm a pain to try to wake up, finds it easier just to move me himself.

He is such a blessing, and I love him SOOO much!

And today was a great day too. I wore my avatar outfit but with the cute black sheer pantyhose with the polka dots again instead of the plain sheer black pantyhose in my avatar (I have 2 pairs) - you're right, polka dots are in and fun, my brother said I looked incredible (this is one of his favorite outfits) and loves my polka dot pantyhose as well. At lunch today he treated me to a giant butterfly mylar balloon (I so love balloons) and when my brother came to get me tonight and I walked out to meet him I decided to let it go as he gave me a hug hello. We watched my balloon fly away for a full 10 minutes, enjoying the uplifting sight and nice sun. I always feel bad to let balloons go, especially gifts from my brother, but they're so relaxing to watch fly away and we'll have REAL butterflies to watch fly soon!  IBS symptoms were mild today, one BM diaper while at lunch with my brother (changing ate up only 5 minutes though) and I messed a second diaper when we got home from work, there was some bloating that time but my diaper, pantyhose, and outfit were all comfy enough to expand so i never felt too uncomfortable and the feeling passed after 30 min or so after going.

I hope your day was good as well, Annie! 



annie7 said:


> Hi Heather. so sorry about the nightmares. i hate those. thank goodness your brother was there--what a wonderful source of comfort and support he is. i can see why you two are so close, having shared what sounds like a very difficult childhood. i'm so glad you are both there for each other.
> 
> so glad today was a good day for you! the new pantyhose you bought sound cute. i was just reading how polka dots are the "in" thing right now. i love them!
> 
> and yes, warmer is wonderful. not getting that around here today. rainy, wet and chill.  but it's supposed to get nicer later this week thank goodness!


----------



## annie7

oh good--so glad no nightmares last night.

and so glad yesterday was a good day for you too. may you have many of those--many more good days than bad.









oh yes--i bet that gorgeous dress looked terrific with the polka dot tights. you have such great taste in clothes.

the butterfly balloon sounds so fun! i love watching them fly away.. i always make a wish before i let one go...and i've found balloons on our property that other people have let go. one was an advertising balloon for a business in ohio. i live in michigan and finding that balloon made me wonder---did someone let it go in ohio and it made it's way all the way up here??? probably not lol but still.....

i've been having a bit of a rough time with the constipation problems lately (thanks for asking) but it's ok--i'm used to it. and i've been managing to have a good day despite it all. we do the best we can, don't we. today the weather is beautiful--sunny and 60! i'm going for a walk outside.

yes, we will have real butterflies to watch soon.









hope your day is going well today.


----------



## Heather1973

So sorry to hear about your constipation, Annie, but glad you were able to enjoy our nice weather (i'm just to your west, across Lake Michigan, in Wisconsin). I had to work but did get a few moments outside, much nicer! Hopefully the walking helps your constipation issues. I sometimes wish for constipation but I know how painful and yucky that can make you feel.

I have the opposite problem - I just finished changing my THIRD messy diaper of the day after dinner tonight. I was helping my brother clean dishes when I got the "urge" - again. My brother can tell when I'm "going" and said "don't worry, Sis, I'll finish". It is prior to Easter so i had worn some white sheer pantyhose today which were super cute with my white lace sheath dress, but these pantyhose had a fairly tight panty control top portion that pushed on my diaper too much and actually made it hard for my body to push all the mess into my diaper. And i just kept going and going. My brother teased me a little as I stood there pooping, for having gone twice already there was SO much poop, but eventually I finished and could go to our laundry area where I change. Afterward my brother helped me carry my soiled diaper (along with 16 more) in a bag along with our smaller bag of "normal" trash to the already too-full dumpster. The bags of my used purple plastic diapers seem to make up a third or more of our whole small condo complexes trash for the week. I'm not going to win any ecology awards 

Helium balloons ARE fun to let go of, especially the pretty mylar ones, but they're so expensive. And whenever my brother buys me one or on special occasions like my birthday a whole bouquet of them I always try to enjoy them for at least awhile before I set them free. A single balloon can cost $4-12+ and a big bouquet can cost $40-50 so I always keep them at least a few hours before I let them go. On one Disney trip I think he bought me a giant mylar Mickey each day - expensive so I'd try to keep them but we'd want to go on a ride or I'd have a really messy diaper to change or something else would come up so I ended up letting each of them go and we'd watch them fly away. On one of the days he'd bought me a $14 giant "Minnie Mouse" balloon 5 minutes before I had violent diarrhea in my diaper causing me to let go immediately without wanting to - that was sad  Interesting you find Ohio balloons, keep a lookout for mine as well! I'll probably get a bouquet from my brother for Easter so I'll tell you what to watch for if I decide to set them free 

Hope the constipation passes and that you have a very pleasant and "Hoppy" Easter Annie!!

Heather


----------



## annie7

we're neighbors! just across the lake







and yes, you definitely get quite the nasty winter weather over there, especially if you're up north or close to the lake...

i have chronic constipation, you have diarrhea--if they "mix us up in a bottle" as the saying goes--maybe we'd both come out 'normal'....oh, to have normal bowels!

your white sheath dress--especially with the white sheer pantyhose--sounds gorgeous!

not your fault that you have to put so many diapers in the dumpster. you have a chronic health problem and you are just doing what you have to do because of it. disposables really seem like the best thing in your situation--more comfortable, more convenient and i would think much more effective than cloth diapers. and i don't know but, ecologically speaking, it seems like there would be a lot of water used in washing cloth diapers all the time. so please don't feel bad about all that. you're doing the best you can to deal with a very challenging situation. you have to do what works best for you.

oh yes, you're right--balloons are expensive--especially the balloon bouquets. the giant minnie mouse balloon sounds terrific! so sorry you had to let go of it like that due to the D. hopefully she floated off somewhere where someone had the pleasant surprise of finding her in a tree or a bush.

yes--Happy Easter to you as well, Heather. i imagine you have a beautiful Easter outfit planned---and enjoy your big Easter balloon bouquet


----------



## Heather1973

Thank you for your kind words and support, Annie!

My brother worries about the cost and environment, but says he just wants me to be happy and comfy, and if that means keeping the most expensive disposable diapers on my tush, he will help make sure I can afford the cost of them. I'll try not to worry about all the trash I create in the process.

Thank you on my outfits - I try so hard to look nice. My brother told me once that he didn't want to sound creepy as he's my big brother, but he's also a "guy", and as a guy he can tell me that I have GREAT legs that look especially great in pantyhose and tights. He always tells me I'm the most beautiful woman he's met (because I have his good-looks genes LOL!), But when I really dress up sometimes I'll get a "wow, I can't look because that's my sister!" response from him. I could tell he loved my white sheath and white pantyhose the other day as well as my avatar outfit he'd bought me after I tried it on, which made me feel really good about myself despite my issues. Hopefully my Easter dress and very special pantyhose I have picked out for church and brunch on Easter will impress as well. My brother IS handsome, BTW, my co-worker ladies go NUTS and drool over him 

Yes, neighbors, I'm on the lake. So if I get balloons I'll keep them for awhile so I can enjoy my brother's gift and due to the expense but will probably end up letting them go at some point and will let you know to watch for them! 

I hope you're able to "go", feel great and have a great Easter too!

Heather


----------



## annie7

oh yes--it looks like you have great legs from your avatar pic. and sounds like those good-looks genes run in the family














your brother sounds like a very special guy.

yes, you're right--great clothes, a smashing outfit, terrific hairstyle--all these can help make us feel good about ourselves despite all our health issues. it helps us feel better, despite it all.

oh it must be wonderful, living on the lake--especially lake michigan.. so much water--such a view. plus i'd love to see the way the lake changes with the weather.

last year i saw a big beautiful star balloon that someone had let go. it's string was tangled up in a bush at the edge of my neighbor's woods and the balloon itself was blowing in the breeze...so pretty..it stayed there like that for several days...

yes--have a happy Easter...hope the weather cooperates. we're supposed to maybe get some rain but at least it won't be snowing--we've had "white Easters" in the past lol..


----------



## Heather1973

You are so right, Annie! The right clothes, hair, makeup, and even a nice smile can really make you feel good about yourself even if you're feeling yucky bowels wise. I find it helps me feel better physically too. We don't live right on the lake, but close, and we love walking or running on the beach together. It's such a beautiful blue sometimes, and seems as big as the ocean!

It was nice out earlier here so my brother and I drove to an outlet mall today. I found the most amazing Ann Taylor dress - very short hem way above my knee but ok for Easter church I hope and a beautiful coral orange color. I love it and can't wait to wear it. Also hit the Hanes outlet where I bought a total of 18 pairs of Silk Reflections pantyhose (my favorite) - they have a huge selection of colors in the non control top pantyhose I like best as they look sheer and silky and sexy, but don't push on my belly as much during after-BM bloating. Can't decide if I'm wearing my "Travel Buff" or "Pearl" colored pair with my new dress on Sunday.

The only unpleasant part of the trip was some bad diarrhea after lunch. We were in a different store looking for my brother (I bought him some nice dress shirts for his Easter basket) when suddenly I had explosive diarrhea again. Which meant loud, icky gurgling sounds as I filled my diaper right in front of a lady and her husband. I was terrified that I'd leak like the other day at Wal-Mart as I had worn my new black polka dot pantyhose with a short denim skirt and sweater, but fortunately my purple Molicare diaper held in all of the mess until I could get to the restroom and change. You were right, disposables are the best - while we at the outlet mall I disposed of that disgusting diaper as well as two wet ones - much better to bring home only purchases, not my dirty diapers. My brother agrees and agrees not to bring up cloth diapers again, though he did point to the giant landfill right across from the outlet mall where trucks were dumping trash and said he hoped they buried my diarrhea diaper yet today as it sounded really bad!

That star balloon sounds beautiful the way you describe it! My brother did treat me to a single mylar balloon today (a big, adorable white bunny!) which I carried with me as we shopped. I set him free as we sat on a bench resting between stores and we watched him till he was gone - he may be in Michigan by now!

My brother IS special. When we got home today I hugged him, told him I loved him so much, and ended up crying a little bit unnecessarily - nothing wrong, just emotional (my "cycle" is approaching). My brother hugged me then tickled me to get me to not cry.

I hope you're right and we don't see a white Easter! It got cold again since this AM - brrr!! But Easter is still my favorite holiday, even more than Christmas I think. Enjoy your weekend and holiday! I hope you're feeling well and doing great Annie! 

Heather


----------



## annie7

oh, your ann taylor dress sounds terrific. and the color sounds so pretty, too--a good color for you. sounds lovely for Easter.









so sorry about the D incident--glad your diaper held--those sound like really effective diapers! i'm so glad you have them. it must be so hard to have to go through all this but you really do handle these difficult and challenging situations admirably well.

oh the bunny balloon sounds fabulous! i'll be looking for it here lol...









yes, it's quite cold here today, too. but at least it's sunny out--a big improvement over yesterday.

Hoppy Easter! sounds like you have a wonderful day planned. enjoy!


----------



## Heather1973

Hi Annie - I hope your Easter was wonderful, our Easter was splendid so far.

We got ready for church this AM and I paired my new dress with my new "pearl" colored (an off white) Silk Reflections sheer pantyhose after trying a couple different colored hose on. My dress was even prettier than I'd remembered it, but it was also much shorter than I remembered it, especially when I sat down on our couch, which made me a little self concious about wearing it to church. But when my brother came in from getting gas for his car he looked shocked "Oh my God, sis, you're GORGEOUS! - your new dress! Those cream colored pantyhose are PERFECT with it! Your hair! (I'd braided it)" and he playfully scooped me up up in the air as he always has, with poor me shreikng and kicking, to scare me as he pecked at my head with kisses which was very fun but resulted in me releasing an apparently extremely full bladder into my diaper so he waited till I said I'd finished going then he very carefully set me down as we didn't want my diaper to leak pee on my dress. No issues with leaking - these diapers ARE amazing. He's tall and strong, I'm shorter and smaller, I wish I could pick him up and scare him! 

After a quick diaper change he brought in my Easter presents. A basket with candy and goodies including malted milk eggs and 3 more pairs of nice sheer Hanes pantyhose like I wear in black, taupe and navy blue (which is nice as I wear them all the time for work or just dressing nice and go through them quickly) - and they get expensive. He also surprised me with 3 more packages of my favorite purple Molicare disposable diapers. Which is good as we actually counted and in the past week I've already used and thrown away 76 of the huge pile of diapers he gave me last weekend! At $1.39 each I'm SOOO thankful for his genorosity - I have an ok job that doesn't pay great and before my brother invited me to share his condo apartment and started helping me buy diapers, diapers were such a struggle to afford (and still are). I like to change wet (and obviously messy) diapers right away even though my diapers could probably hold more than one wetting - but this is obviously costly and I go through a TON of diapers. He also brought in a bouquet of 6 HUGE and beautiful mylar balloons - the biggest money could buy- so CUTE, especially this great big green lady bug type creature with little legs and also a beautiful giant shiny pink heart! He loved his shirts and the other goodies I gave him too. I gave him a huge hug and kiss too - which was the best present ever, he said 

Somehow my brother loaded my balloons in the back seat of his car for me while I packed plenty of spare diapers, wipes, lipstick etc. In my bag. We went to church and a lovely service, then we went to a nearby outdoor "lifestyle" center outdoor mall with a park across the street. We unloaded my balloons and I admired them all over again as I carried them through the park with us. I wet my diaper and changed it in the little brick restroom while my brother held my balloons for me. We saw tulips and day lillies coming in but no blooms yet, though there were lots of birds. We sat on a bench (cold in a short dress and pantyhose even with a coat!) I thought about letting my balloons go but I couldn't bear to part with them so soon. We got up and continued walking then crossed back over to the outdoor mall. We planned to eat brunch at a restaurant and waited for our reservation outdoors on a sunny ledge in front of the restaurant out of the wind. My brother giggled as I self consciously kept tugging at my dress trying to make it longer - at least everybody could admire my Easter dress and pricey pantyhose. I silently debated about setting my balloons free - they were so pretty and had surely cost so much, but part of me wanted to see them fly away too as the sun had just come out. I couldn't decide what to do, I really loved my gift. I recrossed my legs, tugged at my dress again (it's SO short) - then I very slowly let my balloons go. I instantly regretted releasing them . My brother just said "already?", and we watched as my beautiful balloon bouquet slowly swirled up above the other people and parking lot then higher and further away. We'd finally lost sight of them when our buzzer for our table went off. Brunch was SOOO delicious! We ate SOOO much, and I ended up having an enormous bowel movement. Not diarrhea, fortunately, but a ton of poop. Changing was a disgusting experience that took 15 minutes including wrapping the poop and all of my used wipes in my diaper' s own plastic backing and then wrapping my diaper intwo plastic scented disposal bags. Yuck! I felt pain and bloating but fortunately my clean diaper, pantyhose with a non-control panty, and dress weren't too constricting. By the time I returned to our booth the pain and bloating were gone! 

We returned home and have just relaxed together on the couch since. I had yet another diaper-filling bowel movement a bit ago, no bloating at all though. I'm keeping my new dress on until later on when we go to our aunt's for a (hopefully lighter!) meal. Our Sun went away and it got really chilly, I may swap my sheer hose for some tights. I hope your Easter was wonderful, and that this week is warmer!

Heather


----------



## annie7

HI Heather

so glad you had such a wonderful Easter! sounds like a lot of fun.

your dress sounds lovely especially with the pearl colored pantyhose. and your hair sounds beautiful! i love braids--so pretty. and there are so many different ways to braid hair and different styles. makes me really wish my hair was longer and thicker and not so fine.. then i'd really get creative







.

the Easter basket and gifts you and your brother exchanged sound wonderful--- and the big beautiful balloons, too! wow--the ladybug--complete with legs--really sounds neat--and the pretty pink heart. such fun. and the brunch sounds delicious. a perfect day







and then watching the balloons drift off in the sky--on their way to an adventure...

the weather here started cold and drizzly but thankfully it warmed up a bit. i went for a walk. we live out in the country on ten acres--woods and meadow. my husband cut paths through it all for us to walk on --and to keep the poison ivy at bay--lol...lots of that here too. we have a wet woods and this time of year especially it is teeming with life--lots of frogs--spring peepers, singing their lovely song---ducks, lots of birds etc.

hope you have a good week. and yes--hope it gets warmer, too .


----------



## Heather1973

Thanks Annie, have a great week!

Glad your Easter was great - your land sounds absolutely beautiful!

Heather


----------



## i.uludag

I am 40 y/o MS. Mechanical Engineer. My last 5 years was total HELL. I was suffering IBS-D non-stop... I lost many things at my previous life... all my social life gone. I was hopeless and in a dark deep fear... After 4 years research test on me I figure it out what cause it and how to stop...

It gone at 5 days.. I am happy to help anyone else from here if they want to try...

You can write me or ask me anything. Please feel yourself free to write..

ilker


----------



## Heather1973

Hello LDW -

Yes, several doctors have said IBS-D, which is ok I guess except for the fact I don't always have "D", only once in awhile. Normally, I have solid to semi-solid poop, but afterwards I bloat, get chills in my face and arms etc. I also have acid reflux. I have tried the Fodmaps diet including no wheat (still do), glutamine, vitamin d and various probiotic (currently floragen 3). My recent thing is avoiding fructose, which does seem to help.

My incontinence is a totally seperate issue from the IBS, the IBS came suddenly a few years ago, and I can't shake it. I don't mind going pee and poop in disposable diapers, but these other weird symptoms are awful. Tonight I was in tears because after dinner I messed my diaper - a TON of poop, but not diarrhea. But as soon as I went I bloated up and got chills. I was wearing pantyhose with a "control top" (only sheer maroon pair I could find), but it wasn't very tight, but by the time I'd changed my diaper I was in so much pain/nausea I cried. My brother hugged me and took the diaper to the dumpster for me then sat with me rubbing my tummy. I thought my skirt waist was too tight so I was just sitting in my diaper and pantyhose (my brother and I are very close) and that did help the bloating discomfort somewhat.

There is a cause, they can't find it....thank you for your help.

Heather


----------



## Yoshi5star

Hi Heather! Sorry Im a few years late to replying, but I just came across this story. Hope your still active on this site and can reply sometime.

Im Chelsee... Im 23 and I also suffer from fecal incontinence. it was all caused from major chronic constipation as a child and constant straining, hemmoroids, fissures, and large hard to pass stools that finally made my rectum give out  Im still young which really sucks. I can control my pee just fine, but pooping is like trying to single handily stop a freight train in its tracks. It can come at any time, and its usually pretty messy.. So I too wear heavy duty diapers 24/7. I also wear expensive quality disposables. It seems kinda silly but mine sometimes have prints on them (sorta like baby diapers but not too babyish looking) if that makes sense. I figured if Im gonna be in diapers for the rest of my life I may as well rock them in style instead of having just basic plain old white diapers. Only I will see them anyway. So I thought 

I have an even more embarrassing story that may or may not make you feel better. It will seem like a diarrhea explosion is a ballon holding walk in the park. Just a warning this story is pretty graphic, but I figured if I can handle your story you might with mine. I dont recommend eating while reading but here it goes.

About a year ago, I broke my leg and sprained the other skiing so I was hospitalized for a day. I was so afraid my diapers were gonna be a problem. Most nurses hate changing diapers and will try to force patients to use catheters and bed pans. I let them now I was bowel incontinent and prone to UTI, basically so they dont try to mess with me. They were fine.

I knew with a broken leg diaper changing was going to be difficult, but I was determined to handle it myself just fine. Im very self conscious about my poop and try to be discreet as possible.

It seems like you make BMs quite a few times a day and deal with diarrhea and liquid stools. For me I only make once or twice a day, and before my Incontinence I had hard constpated stools and BM every 3 days or so. I dont get diarrhea very often... but my poops are still on the softer/ wet side... usually the consistency of really thick mud or soft served ice cream.. Its messier to clean but much easier to pass than what I used to.

I was laying in my hospital bed. And all of a sudden I get that pressure urge. (you know what Im talking about), and thats means I have about less than 20 seconds before an explosion happens in my diaper. Normally when I lay on my back, tummy, or side during this it slows/stalls the process down a bit... but I made the worst mistake ever by deciding to try and get up to try and make it to the bathroom. I knew I wasnt going to make it but I tried anyway. Went to grab the bed rail sides to stand up and it was all over from there. The second my feet hit the ground I had one of the biggest nastiest diaper explosions in my life!

(I ate a lot the day before and it was my first Poop of the day since yesterdays morning) 
It made a really loud plopping/ gurgling/ bubbling sound coming out as if Tsar Bomba dropped in my diaper. It started to fill up very quickly, and it only got worse from there. I froze for a few minutes taking in what just happened and conveniently a few seconds later a nurse walks in checking on me.  
I stand there with my full foul smelling diaper and I start to cry of embarrassment. I try to waddle to the restroom but the nurse actually insists she changes me because of my leg. Oh god no this isnt happening!

As Im still shocked and upset standing there, she walks out of the room and wheels in this trash can cart thing and walks me back over to my bed to lay down. She puts down this disposable changing pad thing and she snaps on a fresh pair of latex gloves. This is actually happening! No getting out now 

I lay down carefully on the bed trying to prevent my diaper from overflowing or leaking. When I put my bottom on the pad my soft mushy poop gushes all the way to the back and front of my diaper filling it completely. This was going to be a nightmare and I already felt bad for the nurse. I kept apologizing and she just calmed me down and rubbed my leg saying everything is going to be ok it happens. I was shocked at how supportive and nice she was getting ready to have to change a literal monster diaper.

She grabbed a clean space diaper and my own container of Huggies wipes out of my bag and set them on the bed ready to go. She also had this leg lift machine thing that they strap cuffs around my knees it slowly lifts my legs and bottom up barley over the bed so its easier to change. They use it on elderly people and to lift bedridden patients. 
She starts to unfasten the tapes and of course the diaper was so full of poop it almost spilled out of the diaper when she layed it down. She starts quickly plucking a ton of wipes out of the container and starts to clean part of my bottom. You think things cant possibly get any worse right? Wrong!

Right as shes cleaning me with a wipe my gut starts to gurgle again. She goes to reach out of the container for another clean one.... and out of nowhere a more solid but still soft and airy poop starts to slowly crown out of my pooper! Right during the middle of a change while the diaper is open and my bottom is up Im literally in mid-poop without any control whatsoever of stopping it! As its coming out it makes a loud crackling/ popping sound which was super gross and I watched the nurses reaction to it as well  
I hear the nurse softly say uh oh as she quickly grabs the wipe, cups her hand, and starts to catch my poop thats starting to come out as she just lets it slowly coil up in her hand. I wanted to crawl in a hole and die of embarrassment! This is the epitome for me! No way is this happening right now! For some reason I thought if I gave it a small push the rest would come out quickly and speed up the painfully humiliating process because it was coming out really slow. I push a little and the poop then starts to basically EXPLODE out and almost overflow the heaping pile shes holding. It made the most awful disgusting fart/ popping like noise too almost worse than my first poop explosion. Because shes right there, watching a big brown snake come out, holding it, hearing it pop, and Im sure smelling it. 

Tears start to roll down my face and I put a pillow over my head. As she continues to catch the poop like a pro she rubs my leg again and whispers its ok..its ok. By the time the last bit of the poop comes out I glance down and see a gigantic pile of nastiness in her hand. It looked like someone just made a soft served chocolate ice cream cone. It was horrible I felt so bad! She puts the poop pile with the wipe face down onto the dirty diaper and continues to clean me up. She had to change her gloves because some poo got on it.
She tucks in the diaper, rolls it, and starts to apply my anti rash cream. Right as my bottom is finally clean after like 20 wipes a wet fart followed by another round of poop starts to come out again and shes right there with the wipe next to my bottom ready to catch it. Im thinking when will it freaking end! Luckily this was only a small plop and not a huge pile like before. Im thinking how can I be making this much poop in one setting! What on earth did I eat? The first time Ive ever been changed by someone had to be the most embarrassing and biggest messiest poops Ive ever made in my diaper. She cleaned me up again, taped up my clean diaper and threw the soiled one in a garbage bin on her cart. Snapped my onesie in place and went about her day like it was nothing.

Unless you can relate in a way, Im not sure how anyone can top that one 
Im impressed with the nurse about how she was willing to get down and dirty by letting poop pile into her hand instead of letting it come out onto the open diaper. She did the whole process with ease and with a smile. Its amazing how supportive some people can be.

Sorry for the gross story.


----------

